# Bios Keys for different systems



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

This list has been widely circulated (I take no credit), but as many are unaware of it and often have to guess when trying to help others (or themselves) access a Bios Setup page, this is probably worth a cut and paste









*Entering CMOS For Different Motherboards*

Press Tab during boot=Emachine
Press del during boot= (AMI, Award). 
Press Esc during boot= Toshiba. 
Press F1 during boot= (Toshiba; Phoenix; Late model PS/1 Value Point and 330s). 
Press F2 during boot = (NEC). 
Press F10 when square in top RH corner of screen= (Compaq). 
Press Ins during boot=IBM PS/2 with reference partition. 
Shift Ctrl Alt + Num Pad del= - Olivetti PC Pro. 
Ctrl Alt ? =some PS/2s, such as 75 and 90. 
Ctrl-Esc = Misc Puters 
Ctrl Ins= some PS/2s when pointer at top right of screen. 
Press reset twice= some Dells. 
Ctrl Alt Enter= Dell. 
Ctrl Alt Esc=AST Advantage, Award, Tandon. 
Ctrl Alt + =Misc Puters 
Ctrl Alt S= Phoenix. 
Ctrl Alt Ins= (Zenith, Phoenix) 
Ctrl S =(Phoenix). 
Ctrl Shift Esc= Tandon 386.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Thanks, RR.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're welcome









------------------
What the Dormouse Said


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

OK, I have to ask what is the difference between BIOS and CMOS? I was kinda under the impression that BIOS was something physically on the motherboard and CMOS is what you viewed on the screen.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

BIOS setup (Basic Input Output System) is the configuration of data that is stored on a CMOS chip (Complimentary Metal Oxide Semiconductor).

The terms BIOS setup and CMOS setup tend to get used interchangeably and really refer to the same process.

------------------
What the Dormouse Said


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi EA,RR,& All,

That's what I would have said too, [except I was gone
yesterday and didn't have access to this board]

I am annoyed [at least slightly] when obvious inncorrect assumptions are made so often that they gain confusing and undeserved appearance of validity which damages the original meaning .

CMOS , for example, now has one meaning to those who are not aware of its derivation and two meanings to those who know what the letters indicate.

Now when CMOS appears, those who know , have to try to determine from the usage, which meaning is intended and those who only know the secondary meaning will get an incorrect input from the reading if the user is referring to anything other than a computer BIOS.

Colorful slang developed from common usage leaves much room for the recipient to apply whatever meaning it has to them but it does not accurately convey what meaning is intended by the user or or allow him any assurance of how it was interpreted by the recipient.

As Dreamboat [We Do Manuals] -and anyone who tries to communicate meaning accurately here or anywhere knows -
It is often difficult to find words that convey the right meaning without room for misinterpretation. The more meanings that acrue to a word from ambiguous useage the less useful it becomes for accurate communication.

Bob 

[Edited by bd on 03-11-2001 at 04:09 PM]


----------

